# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Κόμβος στο 1ο Γυμνασιο/Λυκειο

## alg0

Α ρε συ socrates, βριλησσια rule  :: 

Στο θεμα μας, διορισθηκα σημερα στο 1ο Γυμνασιο/Λυκειο της τριπολης και ειδα οτι εχει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΘΕΑ. Εαν μπορουσαμε να βρουμε κανενα official χαρτακι που να περιγραφει το project του πανεπιστημιου με τα wireless, θα μπορουσα σταδιακα να πεισω τους διευθυντες να σηκωσουμε και εκει κανενα ΒΒ και κανενα AP

Beβαια θα βοηθουσε αρκετα η υπαρξη συλλογου (να επιθα το σχολειο να γινοτανε μελος) και επισης καποια συμβουλη απο Αθηνα.

Θα κανω την καταχωρηση στο nodedb, oταν μαθω τη διευθυνση του σχολειου. Πιστευω οτι βρισκεται σε ενα σημειο που θα καλυψει το 1/8 της τριπολης!!

----------


## Zakk

Α καλά!
Το ίδιο είχα πεί και εγώ εδώ και καιρό!
Είναι το παλιό μου σχολείο, και το λυκειάρχη-γυμνασιάρχη τους ξέρω προσωπικά (+ τους μισούς καθηγητές).
Παιδιά άμα είναι να πάρουμε cantenna και να πάμε, δε νομίζω να μας πούν τίποτα..
Αλλά με σύλλογο δε θα μας εννοχλήσουν καθόλου κιόλας  :: 

Old School

----------


## alg0

Πιστευω οτι μιλαμε για το ιδιο σχολειο. Το ζητημα ειναι να γινει κινηση επισημα και μεσω συλλογου. Τεσπα, το βαζουμε στα To-Do μαζι με την δεξαμενη...

----------


## Zakk

Ναί εννοείται!
Λες να μην ξέρω το σχολείο μου?  ::  
Οκ. Μόλις γυρίσουν τα παιδιά να είμαστε έτοιμοι από πλευράς καταστατικού θα ήταν το καλύτερο και μετά υπογράφουμε και τέλος

----------


## fotos

> ...
> Στο θεμα μας


Αντώνη προσπάθησε να κρατάς τα θέματα ξεχωριστά. Πόσταρες για κόμβο στο σχολείο στην "Δημιουργία του Συλλόγου", που δεν έχει σχέση με τον σύλλογο και σίγουρα δεν είναι "στο θέμα μας"!  :: 




> Εαν μπορουσαμε να βρουμε κανενα official χαρτακι που να περιγραφει το project του πανεπιστημιου με τα wireless, θα μπορουσα σταδιακα να πεισω τους διευθυντες να σηκωσουμε και εκει κανενα ΒΒ και κανενα AP


Υπήρχε και παλιά ιδέα για τέτοιους κόμβους και για διάφορους λόγους δεν γίνεται και ούτε υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις πάτημα στο project από πλευράς Πανεπιστημίου για αυτό... (δυστυχώς). Το είχαμε βολιδοσκοπήσει παλιά και ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο ως απίθανο.




> Beβαια θα βοηθουσε αρκετα η υπαρξη συλλογου (να επιθα το σχολειο να γινοτανε μελος) και επισης καποια συμβουλη απο Αθηνα.
> 
> Θα κανω την καταχωρηση στο nodedb, oταν μαθω τη διευθυνση του σχολειου. Πιστευω οτι βρισκεται σε ενα σημειο που θα καλυψει το 1/8 της τριπολης!!


Πλέον για αυτά καλό θα είναι να βγαίνει μπροστά ο σύλλογος μόνος του και με καλά επιχειρήματα / πειθώ. Το ξαναλέω: το Πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να απομπλέκεται και όχι να μπλέκεται... τι μανία είναι αυτή με το UoP?  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> Υπήρχε και παλιά ιδέα για τέτοιους κόμβους και για διάφορους λόγους δεν γίνεται και ούτε υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει.


Άλλα ακουω εγω  ::   ::  
Mια κουβεντα ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανεναν...




> Επίσης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις πάτημα στο project από πλευράς Πανεπιστημίου για αυτό... (δυστυχώς). Το είχαμε βολιδοσκοπήσει παλιά και ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο ως απίθανο.
> ...
> Το ξαναλέω: το Πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να απομπλέκεται και όχι να μπλέκεται... τι μανία είναι αυτή με το UoP?


Nο και εγω απεμπλοκή του πανεπιστημίου επιζητω, απλα θελω και την ευχή του προς τον συλλογο. Tεσπα δε θα πολυλογίσω, ελπιζω σε πραξεις και οχι λογια. Προς το παρρον ολοι μας υπομονη κανουμε μεχρι το τελος της εξεταστικης σας...

----------


## fotos

> Άλλα ακουω εγω   
> Mια κουβεντα ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανεναν...


Από που τα ακούς τα άλλα  ::  ::  Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μην τα ακούς καλύτερα;  ::   ::  
Τα σχολεία είναι δύσκολη περιοχή για να εγκαταστήσεις *κεραίες*.
Άμα θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις βέβαια ... δικαιωμά σου!

(edit: μου απάντησε σε προσωπικό, ξεχάστε το...)




> Nο και εγω απεμπλοκή του πανεπιστημίου επιζητω, απλα θελω και την ευχή του προς τον συλλογο. Tεσπα δε θα πολυλογίσω, ελπιζω σε πραξεις και οχι λογια. Προς το παρρον ολοι μας υπομονη κανουμε μεχρι το τελος της εξεταστικης σας...


Μα καλά πως θα πάρεις την ευχή του; Κάτσε να το ξαναπώ μια φορά...
"Στην παρούσα φάση και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, από το Πανεπιστήμιο θα πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό που έχει ήδη εγκαταστήσει.
Τίποτα περισσότερο και ειδικά ευχές (πέρα απά Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά!  ::   ::   :: )

----------


## alg0

> Μα καλά πως θα πάρεις την ευχή του; Κάτσε να το ξαναπώ μια φορά...
> "Στην παρούσα φάση και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, από το Πανεπιστήμιο θα πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό που έχει ήδη εγκαταστήσει.
> 
> Τίποτα περισσότερο και ειδικά ευχές (πέρα απά Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά!   )


Ακριβως αυτο θα προτεινα να ζητουσαμε απο το πανεπιστημιο (μια δωρεα εξοπλισμου) και ενα "καλη συνεχεια" τπτ παραπανω

----------


## Zakk

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι αν μας αφήσει το σχολείο για δράση, θα γίνουν και άλλα (ψευτο-)bb, και κυρίως θα μπεί ap στο σχολείο για την περιοχή αυτή που δεν βλέπεi και πουθενά αλλού, και για ότι πιάνει και από πιό κάτω.

Τώρα και να μη γίνει, θα κάνω εγώ bb όσα μπορώ.

Υ.Γ. : 
ToDoList
1ον- Από κανάλια - ισχύ - πρωτόκολλο τι μέλι γενέσθαι για τα νέα ap-bb?
2ον- Πρέπει να μελετηθεί ποιά θα μπούν full bb, ποιά ψευτο-bb, και αν θα μείνει ανοιχτό για "γονάτισμα" το backbone των βουνών.

----------


## alg0

> 1ον- Από κανάλια - ισχύ - πρωτόκολλο τι μέλι γενέσθαι για τα νέα ap-bb?
> 2ον- Πρέπει να μελετηθεί ποιά θα μπούν full bb, ποιά ψευτο-bb, και αν θα μείνει ανοιχτό για "γονάτισμα" το backbone των βουνών.


Τα Α μου λενε οτι Ιανουαριο θα ειναι εντελως νομιμα. Υπομονη λοιπον και εαν πανε ολα καλα, θα αρχισουμε να κανουμε ολα τα νεα ΒΒ λινκς σε Α ή συπερ-Α (πληρως κατευθυντικα).

Τωρα για το "γονάτισμα" των βουνων, απλα καθε καινουργιο ΑP θα ξεφορτωνει 1-2 (κτλ) clients απο τα βουνα

----------


## Jheremias

Έχει φοβερή Θέα το πρώτο γυμνάσιο, και προσφέρεται άνετα για κόμβο. Το θέμα είναι οτι προφανώς δεν συζητάς ούτε κατά διάνοια για Ίντερνετ output, και κυρίως δεν ξέρω πόσο θετικούς θα βρεις τους κατοίκους της γύρω περιοχής. 

Δεν έχουν όλοι δει πεδιόμετρική ανάλυση  :: 

Χαιρετίσματα από την Αθήνα,
Νίκος

Υ.Γ: Το Α' γυμνάσιο ήταν και μένα το σχολείο μου...... ::

----------

